# EN Messageboards



## XO (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it just me, or do others find that the recent clean-up left me visiting the boards far less often, and my opening Messageboards finds less "tempting" topics (the drop downs are gone) and thus, I partake less of D&D comments and the like....


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 10, 2006)

XO said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do others find that the recent clean-up left me visiting the boards far less often, and my opening Messageboards finds less "tempting" topics (the drop downs are gone) and thus, I partake less of D&D comments and the like....




No change for me, but to each their own....


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2006)

XO said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do others find that the recent clean-up left me visiting the boards far less often, and my opening Messageboards finds less "tempting" topics (the drop downs are gone) and thus, I partake less of D&D comments and the like....




You know, I overheard a few people talking about some people tey knew that read an e-mail from this guy who at Gen Con 2005 was saying that they needed a way to make people visit this place less.  With less people there would be fewer posters to get upset by all the 4e rumors they had planned to start leaking.......


----------



## Psion (Oct 10, 2006)

_Misunderstood OP... nevermind..._


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2006)

Did I miss something? Is the board cleanup XO's talking about the Great Messageboard Wipe of '06? Or something more recent?


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Oct 10, 2006)

Clean up? Drop downs?

Not only is this _totally_ Meta, but I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Rhuvein (Oct 10, 2006)

XO said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do others find that the recent clean-up left me visiting the boards far less often, and my opening Messageboards finds less "tempting" topics (the drop downs are gone) and thus, I partake less of D&D comments and the like....




What was the "recent clean-up"?


----------



## Henry (Oct 10, 2006)

I, too, am curious concerning the "clean up" of which you speak...


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 10, 2006)

I as well! I'm also curious about missing drop-downs, because that's not ringing any bells either.


----------



## XO (Oct 10, 2006)

*Clean Up / Drop downs*

The EN World front page got seriously lighter (as of.... 2 months ago, was it?) and perhaps I misused "dropdown" but hovering on a topic on the Messageboards "cover" page used to open a small box where the full title (at least) was displayed, or the first sentence...

Just my own warped perception I guess....

Never mind !


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2006)

I still get those "Drop Downs" as you call them, though prefered them when they were blocks, and not just the first line. Too much bandwidth, perahps?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 10, 2006)

Hovering your mouse over a topic still does that.  Perhaps something's changed on your system?


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 10, 2006)

I think he means a block on the main news page where it shows the most recent forum threads.  It used to be on the right side.  It looks like it's gone now.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 10, 2006)

Aha! Now I understand what you're saying. I wasn't thinking about the news page when I read your post.


----------



## Henry (Oct 10, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Aha! Now I understand what you're saying. I wasn't thinking about the news page when I read your post.




Ditto. When you say "messageboards", I hardly ever think about the front page anymore...


----------

